# homemade bee smoker



## berkshire bee

I'm a believer in recycling and making things yourself whenever possible, plus I like a challenge. It must be my New England upbringing. When I got interested in keeping bees I thought '"what can I make myself to save some money and just to try it." A smoker seemed like a good enough challenge. The only thing special I used was a tool that rolled a bead on the copper strips. The rest was done with a pair of snips and regular hand tools.I scrounged the city lanfill for cans and metal scraps and had the wood, leather and bits of copper tubing laying around the workshop. The smoker is made from a red pepper can on the outside and tomato sauce can for the inner chamber. I figure it's perfect for working those Italian hives. I'd love to see what others have made for beekeeping using a little Yankee or Southern Ingenuity.


----------



## Michael Bush

Very nice.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd

I bet you get a lot more pleasure out of using that than you did with your old, bought one.

Jeffrey


----------



## berkshire bee

Jeffrey, Yes it is a pleasure to use and makes a good conversation piece. I've never bought a "real" smoker. Someone let me borrow one for a while and I wondered if I could make one from scratch. The other thing I discovered is that you can make a perfectly usuable hooked hive tool from an old lawnmower blade using a hacksaw and hand-held disc grinder. It's not the prettiest but works as well as the store bought ones.


----------



## Michael Bush

Make the hook a little smaller and it will work BETTER than the store bought ones...


----------



## Jim Fischer

I'm impressed with the fabrication quality.

I also like the bellows being a bit farther from the hot fire
chamber. More room to grab and work the bellows without
burning the fingers.


----------



## MichaelW

My homemade smoker is at the bottom of this page.
http://my4acres.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=50

It was a fun project. I like your design much better. If one could find a self sealing tin like an old tabacco tin or maybe a cookie tin, it would make production even easier. My homemade smoker has since worn out, but I've noticed that my brand new, store bought smoker is going downhill quick as well!


----------



## BjornBee

I like how you fit in those pumpkins into the shot, keeping with the seasons.


----------



## berkshire bee

*another version*

Michael, I like your version also and great extractor!


----------



## Troutsqueezer

Some day archaeologists are going to dig that thing up and wonder why we went to so much trouble to roast peppers...


----------



## BjornBee

And the owner of that primitive weapon of war, had three confirmed kills. I could see the plaque in the museum now.


----------



## bearhillfarm

I took inspiration from your smoker and made my own. Thanks.

I tried to post a pic but failed.


----------



## Yvesrow1

Very Creative, you've inspired me to build my next one!


----------



## laketrout

Can someone post the pic of the smoker I'm not finding it .


----------



## Patrickshmoe34

I have got to stop coming to BS. It seems everytime i do i find a new project i want to do.  This thread gave me two. Berkshire I love your smoker.


----------



## dsegrest

American bee journal has an article on homemade smokers this month. I think yours is easily as cool as the ones there.


----------

